# SeaWorld Resort Map



## Purseval (Feb 8, 2010)

JM48 was kind enough to send me this map and he suggested a thread for site maps.  click on the picture to enlarge it.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 8, 2010)

Perhaps a sticky note at the top would be a better place for maps.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 8, 2010)

Talent312 said:


> Perhaps a sticky note at the top would be a better place for maps.



email them to the review managers and they can/will be uploaded to the resort review page.

(although I note a different map is already listed on the resort page for this resort)


----------



## JM48 (Feb 8, 2010)

We visited all three resorts & I have maps for all of them.
I think it would be more useful as a sticky at the top of this site because it is for HGVC. 

 We have bought at Karen Ave. in LV & are planning to go there in the fall, hopefully we can get the maps for there as well.

Brian
If you give me the e mail address to send them to I will do that.

 JM


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 8, 2010)

JM48 said:


> We visited all three resorts & I have maps for all of them.
> I think it would be more useful as a sticky at the top of this site because it is for HGVC.
> 
> We have bought at Karen Ave. in LV & are planning to go there in the fall, hopefully we can get the maps for there as well.
> ...



I uploaded the one posted here already, along with the one already on the review page...not sure if the 3rd one you have is different?

the review manager email for florida/orlando is Kathy Pitch  fl-west-rep@tug2.com


----------



## Purseval (Feb 9, 2010)

JM48 said:


> We visited all three resorts & I have maps for all of them.
> I think it would be more useful as a sticky at the top of this site because it is for HGVC.



I had no idea that maps were located in a different section of this site.  Perhaps we need a sticky to tell us there is a sticky somwhere else :rofl:


----------



## ocdb8r (Feb 9, 2010)

Random but slightly related question.  Does the HGVC SeaWorld offer transportation to the SeaWorld Parks?  If so, which ones.


----------



## Elster (Feb 10, 2010)

ocdb8r said:


> Random but slightly related question.  Does the HGVC SeaWorld offer transportation to the SeaWorld Parks?  If so, which ones.



There is a 6USD (return) shuttle bus that makes the trip across the road to the seaworld site, before trundling off elsewhere...
to be honest you'd not exactly be walking a great distance across the road to the main seaworld site, then picking up the their shuttle to aquatica, the coast park or busch...the busch one leaves once a day, the others are pretty regualr I think judging by the coming and goings I saw whilst waiting for the I-ride...


----------



## Purseval (Feb 10, 2010)

Also something to note is that they have now completed the renovation on the Somerset building.  We have put in a request for that building, lake view on a higher floor.  From what I've been reading requests generally go right into their circular file but we'll see how it works out.


----------

